# Military "Exercises" In Downtown L.A. & surrounding area



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Just heard it on a radio talk show. NO network, it seems, has given this the time of day. Joint operations with the LAPD., These were being carried out even as the president was giving his speech, & continue for who knows how long.
A retired USAF Col. who called in the talk show pointed out that these operations were more a "demonstration" of capabilities, not a simply a drill.
Eerie silence from the mainstream media.....Google it.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I saw it mentioned on the shtfplan.com website. Not good.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Witch branch of the military was drilling with LAPD?? How would the Air Force know anything about this if it was the Army was drilling with LAPD?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

You know it's coming, but you still can't believe it.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

To many gangs member in LA and all around it......besides, those cops and military people will have to take care of their own families............

Thinking about it........what if the FEMA camps are really to protect the families of those who will be imposing the new laws of the 99%'s?........anyone not in the camps will die for not obeying the new laws.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Tweto said:


> Witch branch of the military was drilling with LAPD?? How would the Air Force know anything about this if it was the Army was drilling with LAPD?


I didn't post the word 'Army", just military. Mostly Marines, as I read more- but a JOINT operation...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ponce said:


> Thinking about it........what if the FEMA camps are really to protect the families of those who will be imposing the new laws of the 99%'s?........anyone not in the camps will die for not obeying the new laws.


That's an interesting thought, scary, but something to think about. The pictures that I have seen of the "camps" look kinda nice to be interment camps. The contracts for food and services could be for families requiring protection from the people that the government has "Sc*#@$d", or from the zombies they would be creating.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I eagerly await the pics of Humvees up on blocks, wheels gone and covered in gang grafitti......


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> I eagerly await the pics of Humvees up on blocks, wheels gone and covered in gang grafitti......


Now that was funny.  It would be even funnier if it really happened (stripping a Humvee).

Tim


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Not a big deal. My department regularly does similar training with military units and locals, it just doesn't get the attention that LA does. 

Would you rather that everyone be clueless and not know how to work together in the event of a major event? These sort of exercises are a good thing.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bigdog57 said:


> I eagerly await the pics of Humvees up on blocks, wheels gone and covered in gang grafitti......


That paints a pretty good picture, grafiti, the new urban camouflage.


----------



## Bitterroot_Saint (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't cinch those tin foil hats down too tight.

I think people do not realize how much manpower it would tke to do thiw whole citizen round up and FEMA camp operations.

Sorry, but some of the talk here is why preppers get a bad nrap.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Bitterroot_Saint said:


> Don't cinch those tin foil hats down too tight.
> 
> I think people do not realize how much manpower it would tke to do thiw whole citizen round up and FEMA camp operations.
> 
> Sorry, but some of the talk here is why preppers get a bad nrap.


I'm sorry but when we were going through a side street in Grants Pass, Oregon (approx. population 33,000) we saw 12 to 15 guys in black fully armored suits coming out of a house with fully auto weapons with an armored personnel carrier parked outside. Urban warfare training? The Posse Comitatus law is gone, it was put in place so that there would be no military doing policing on our soil. The only time there should be any military on our streets would be in the case of extreme emergency and martial law is declared. All these military exercises that are being seen is to get the general public (read sheeple) conditioned to it being normal. Don't take this lightly, this is the kind of stuff that went on in Nazi Germany. This is total abuse of power and unconstitutional. Don't you recall Obama stating he wanted a "Civilian Army" just as big as the regular military and with training?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

This military/local police training and coordination is going on throughout the US, that's why it's so important to have constitutional sheriffs, that's why sheriff Mack goes all over the country trying to wake up the sheriff departments. Sheriffs have the constitutional power to tell the over reaching feds to get out of our counties and states, states rights still do stand. For a source of information on police state and paramilitary things going on in this country go to www.infowars.com or www.prisonplanet.com.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bitterroot_Saint said:


> Don't cinch those tin foil hats down too tight.
> 
> I think people do not realize how much manpower it would tke to do thiw whole citizen round up and FEMA camp operations.
> 
> Sorry, but some of the talk here is why preppers get a bad nrap.


How much manpower did it take to round up almost 120,000 japanese in the U.S. and 6,000,000 Jews in Europe in WWII?

In case you dont know - Not Very Much - most went willingly, or at least without a fight. This kind of talk has to happen somewhere or the whole scenario could happen again(here). With the military resources this country has, it would not be much trouble at all for the powers that be to round up anyone it deemed "a security risk" and hide them away without charges being filed and without a trial ever occurring, never to be seen or heard from again. Does any of this sound familiar? It happened in recent history in Argentina, USSR/Russia, China, Peru, Yugoslavia(before and after it fell)...should I go on... We in this country are not immune, human nature is human nature regardless of what country you are in. The laws being passed recently, could very well be setting the stage for this to happen, It may well be that they are not designed for this purpose but if an abuse of power can happen, eventually it will happen.

People, dont be caught asleep at the watch!


----------



## Bitterroot_Saint (Jan 24, 2012)

Davarm said:


> How much manpower did it take to round up almost 120,000 japanese in the U.S. and 6,000,000 Jews in Europe in WWII?
> 
> In case you dont know - Not Very Much - most went willingly, or at least without a fight. This kind of talk has to happen somewhere or the whole scenario could happen again(here). With the military resources this country has, it would not be much trouble at all for the powers that be to round up anyone it deemed "a security risk" and hide them away without charges being filed and without a trial ever occurring, never to be seen or heard from again. Does any of this sound familiar? It happened in recent history in Argentina, USSR/Russia, China, Peru, Yugoslavia(before and after it fell)...should I go on... We in this country are not immune, human nature is human nature regardless of what country you are in. The laws being passed recently, could very well be setting the stage for this to happen, It may well be that they are not designed for this purpose but if an abuse of power can happen, eventually it will happen.
> 
> People, dont be caught asleep at the watch!


Being watchfil and suspicious of government activites and taking something to extreme is a fine line.

I am fully aware of posse comitatus and the rules governiing it..It is not a blanket law and is often misintrepreted by those who are overly sensitive to government activities and looking for the boogey man behind every corner.

If the rounding up of large numbers of civilians is TRULY a concern, then leave those cities and live in another area. It is not that I am asleep, a "sheeple" or any other damn term even close...I will not apologize for thinking with a rational mind and understanding the logisitical and manpower requirements for what you are concerned with.

TBO, this is why I tend to not frequent "Survivalist" forums and such....if one refutes the tin foil conspiracies, labels are quickly given and there is no real discussion or rational debate.

As far as rounding up Japanese in American in WW2...there is a vast difference between that and what is falsely perceieved of what is occurring...a whole other discussion in itself.

I am just wondering the thought process behind seeing this training going on and the rash of extreme conclusion that people come to. What gets someone from the point A to Z with any logical thought process?


----------



## Bitterroot_Saint (Jan 24, 2012)

Viking said:


> I'm sorry but when we were going through a side street in Grants Pass, Oregon (approx. population 33,000) we saw 12 to 15 guys in black fully armored suits coming out of a house with fully auto weapons with an armored personnel carrier parked outside. Urban warfare training? The Posse Comitatus law is gone, it was put in place so that there would be no military doing policing on our soil. The only time there should be any military on our streets would be in the case of extreme emergency and martial law is declared. All these military exercises that are being seen is to get the general public (read sheeple) conditioned to it being normal. Don't take this lightly, this is the kind of stuff that went on in Nazi Germany. This is total abuse of power and unconstitutional. Don't you recall Obama stating he wanted a "Civilian Army" just as big as the regular military and with training?


Oh no, a whole 15?!?!!?!?

They would last about 2 minutes. But I guess you would prefer police using single shot muskets and a bullet in their pocket, right?

Stop the Posse Comitatus lines,......they are lame, ineffectvie and not accurate.

Just another excuse for those peeping out their windows to lay awake at night waiting for the boogey man


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! I'm rather surprise to see this coming from someone living in Montana. The recently passed NDAA, which Obama said he was going to sign but did puts our freedoms at further risk. I like to see the police have just as good of weapons as the bad guys they face, it's just that I don't like the paramilitary steroid type attitude some are showing. Up there in Montana you probably don't have to deal with out of control BLM cops wearing black uniforms with no identity, sticking their knee on your neck while you're on the ground just because you asked to see his badge, some form of ID or what authority he has when he didn't announce he was a LEA. I might also add that you seem to have a rather high and mighty above us all attitude which is not really helpful to some who are just starting to get their survival preparedness off the ground.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I think that we are all over reacting with this out of control, military LEO stuff. Their is no reason to believe that the BATF would try to entrap anyone into making illegal modifications to firearms then staking out your home and shooting your wife and child over the matter, and be sheltered under the "I was following orders" excuse. Or even better yet Our government would never in its wildest dream, make a full armed assault on a religious settlement when a simple knock on the door would work better. Who knows, if they just served a warrant they could not "hypothetically" use M1 Abrams tanks to knock down its walls and threaten the lives of the men, women, and children inside.

Bitterroot_Saint, No one is saying these things are going to happen tomorrow but the precedents have been set and the government has gotten away with it before under the laws that were on the books then. Now, with these new laws, if/when they decide to do it again, they have plugged all the holes that they could have been pegged with and have fond ways to keep the events out of the news and public sight. Not even a "sheeple" could be blind to the possibilities and dangers "We "The People" face from our government in these times.

You can ignore the dangers, I and many of those here, will not.

Guess i'm working my way back to the top of that list again.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I think that we are all over reacting with this out of control, military LEO stuff. Their is no reason to believe that the BATF would try to entrap anyone into making illegal modifications to firearms then staking out your home and shooting your wife and child over the matter, and be sheltered under the "I was following orders" excuse. Or even better yet Our government would never in its wildest dream, make a full armed assault on a religious settlement when a simple knock on the door would work better. Who knows, if they just served a warrant they could not "hypothetically" use M1 Abrams tanks to knock down its walls and threaten the lives of the men, women, and children inside.
> 
> Bitterroot_Saint, No one is saying these things are going to happen tomorrow but the precedents have been set and the government has gotten away with it before under the laws that were on the books then. Now, with these new laws, if/when they decide to do it again, they have plugged all the holes that they could have been pegged with and have fond ways to keep the events out of the news and public sight. Not even a "sheeple" could be blind to the possibilities and dangers "We "The People" face from our government in these times.
> 
> ...


A hardy AMEN to that. It did cross my mind that on occasion there may be "plants" that show up on sites like this to discourage people who may be on the edge from preparing for what I see as a jaw dropping situation that's going to happen sooner than later. A government that allows unlimited printing of fiat money such as our government has will end up with a total implosion of the monetary system leading to hyperinflation. Could even be as bad as Weimar Republic 1923 which in time lead to Hitlers rise in power. This whole thing is like carrying around a lit stick of dynamite thinking that you have plenty of time to toss it far enough away to keep from blowing yourself up. If you're not prepping now, when the brown stuff really starts hitting the fan it will be too late. If things never happen, at least you're prepped for floods, fire, tornadoes, earth quakes, power outages, loss of a job or whatever can and will be thrown at us in life.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Without a doubt, there are plants in this forum - it has too many members and too many topics are discussed that could hit a raw nerve in those alphabet agencies. I not suggesting that Bitterroot_Saint, is a plant, he is likely a trusting citizen that doesn't yet see the perils that a government with unlimited power is to its citizens.

The founding fathers intended for watchdogs like members of this forum, to keep a watchful eye on the government, that is one of the big reasons for the 2nd amendment, to give the watchdogs some power to bite back when their power is abused.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bitterroot_Saint said:


> Oh no, a whole 15?!?!!?!?
> 
> They would last about 2 minutes. But I guess you would prefer police using single shot muskets and a bullet in their pocket, right?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!:beercheer:

It was my understanding that the Posse Comitatus act was implemented to keep an out of control government from routinely deploying the armed forces of the United States against it's own citizens, except under the most dire circumstances, e.g. when the insurrection act of 1807 was applied. Curious about your take as to what part of it is "lame, ineffectvie (sic), and not accurate" ?

As an aside, the militarization of police forces in this country has been ongoing, and gaining momentum over the last twenty or so years, mainly due to some high profile incidents such as the Hollywood shootout, Columbine, and 9-11. It's not going to turn around anytime soon.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I started studying world situations back in the 1970's, reading John Birch Society books and getting an understanding of the Trilateral Commission, Council on Foreign Relations and Bilderberg Group. I even attended a few JBS meetings and found that the left really lied about how they were just a bunch of right wing radicals. The reality is that they were just trying to get back to the Constitution through legislative and congressional means. If were up to me I'd push for a modern war to restore the Republic, I'm really tired of seeing the Constitution being relegated to the scrap heap. The truth is as I see it that the Constitution is far more important now than ever before. Ben Franklin said it well when asked if we had a Republic, he said "Yes, if we can keep it." He knew that there would always be someone trying to return this country to a European monarchy, that's why so many talk about how we have such a great "Democracy", yeah right let's just have the power of the many over individualism. When that happens we then just become part of the sheeple, being led to the slaughter without anything but a plaintiff bleat of obedience.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess I could have put across with fewer words and just say, "Clean the crap out of your ears and start understanding what's going on and take the courage to take the step to do your part in changing things for the good.":club:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Viking said:


> I guess I could have put across with fewer words and just say, "Clean the crap out of your ears and start understanding what's going on and take the courage to take the step to do your part in changing things for the good.":club:


Some of us like to read whats going on in the minds of the like minded, it makes us feel a little less alone in a world of chaos. If the words and "flowery metaphors" get your point across, let it flow.

SOMETIMES, less is not necessarily more.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Some of us like to read whats going on in the minds of the like minded, it makes us feel a little less alone in a world of chaos. If the words and "flowery metaphors" get your point across, let it flow.
> 
> SOMETIMES, less is not necessarily more.


Thank you, my sentiments exactly. Sometimes it's like stirring up a hornets nest not realizing it's a hundred times bigger than it looks. I strive to keep my knowledge ammo supplies full, I read all I can so that I don't at all fall short of having information to back up what I say or what I write. That doesn't mean I'm always right but it does cut down on mistakes. So if I'm stuck with a stick and I'm pretty sure I'm right I'll be like those hornets and come out with guns blazing with as much ammo as I can carry and be dragging a number of full cans behind me. Believe me, I've shed tears knowing a lot of people are really going to suffer with all the bad things lining up through the evil thoughts, plans and executions of those plans by the powers that be, here and around the world. I wouldn't be a bit surprised to find that many of us on this forum may well be on the terrorist lists of Homeland Security, could they parallel Nazi SS? who knows but with the TSA arm of HS getting fresher than I would tolerate. Grannies and little boys and girls, come on, if these TSA agents aren't perverts it won't be long and they will be. Just like many of the Nazi concentration camp guards were. Like I've heard many times, if it looks like a duck and quacks like one then you have an answer. And, if you land on the no fly list according to former White House Chief of Staff and now slimy mayor of Chicago Rahm Emanuel, you won't be able to legally own a gun. So if I get a bit wordy it's because I want the truth out there and truth is not always pretty and very often hard to digest.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Very well stated, Viking. Many who read these posts may think we and people like us are full of Crap, I hope for all our sakes that they are right.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Viking and Davarm:

Very well said folks and I also hope that we are mistaken in what we fear is to come altho I honestly don't see how it can be avoided.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

When reading anything remember that.......

"They only tell us what they want us to know, or what they cannot longer hide"... Ponce

To know what is really going in the US, you must read the news from outside of the US.


----------

